# My wood shed is done



## blacktail (May 22, 2012)

I had a few extra days off last week and spent them building a new wood shed with the help of my dad.
Because the back of my property is all trees, I really only had one spot I could build it.


























This will be a big improvement over keeping wood stacked here and there between the trees. Between the trees will still get used for green wood.


----------



## Wood Duck (May 22, 2012)

Nice shed. That spot looks exactly the way I imagine western Washington should look - covered in evergreen trees.


----------



## bogydave (May 22, 2012)

Great job.
Awesome looking shed!  Like the  front eve 
Get that wood in there, it's raining LOL 

Dimensions? How much does it hold?


----------



## blacktail (May 22, 2012)

Thanks. The footprint is 11'x7'. Inside height measured from the top of the pallet floor is 6' in the back and 7' in the front. It really dumped rain here today but I still managed to move a few stacks in. I've got 5' tall rows along the back and sides now. In the interest of drying I'm not going to pack it full yet.


----------



## davmor (May 22, 2012)

Nice job on the shed. Enjoy getting it full.


----------



## firebroad (May 22, 2012)

Wonderful!  Come visit me in Maryland, bring a hammer.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 22, 2012)

Very nice looking woodshed.


----------



## ScotO (May 22, 2012)

Nice shed!  Makes me wanna get out and get mine started!


----------



## PapaDave (May 22, 2012)

Love the front overhang.
I'm still deciding how far out to take mine (didn't build it in when the shed went up).
Should be plenty of airflow.


----------



## PapaDave (May 22, 2012)

Scotty, it'll still early. You've got the rest of the day.


----------



## weatherguy (May 22, 2012)

Thats a nice looking shed. How much wood can you put in the shed, about 3 1/2 cords?


----------



## firebroad (May 22, 2012)

Is that a weather stick on the side?


----------



## mecreature (May 22, 2012)

that should work out great.
It is amazing how a roof helps keep dry wood dry.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 22, 2012)

Looks great!
Let me ask a question.  I'm a total newb at building stuff and am thinking of doing something similar.  Does anything hold it down other than its weight?  Could a big enough wind tip it over?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 22, 2012)

Blacktail, good work. The only problem I see is perhaps a big problem with moss on the shingles. If so, the next time you might consider a steel roof.


Velvetfoot, earth anchors will work fine.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 22, 2012)

Are those the things that screw in to the ground?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 22, 2012)

Yuppers. Mother Earth gets screwed sometimes....


----------



## katwillny (May 22, 2012)

nicely done. I am thinking of building one, this gave me some ideas. than you for sharing.


----------



## timusp40 (May 22, 2012)

Blacktail,
Nice job! Should really do the job for you. A shed like that is on my to do list. A good roof, wood off the ground and plenty of ventilation. You get it.
Take care,
Tim


----------



## blacktail (May 23, 2012)

Wow, thanks for all the compliments. It does face into the wind but I have some cedars that will shield it a bit. I've got wood stacked between those trees and I'll probably leave it there just to help block the wind. One job of the roof overhang on the front is to keep wind from hitting the underside of the roof. I'm still deciding if I should attach a chain to the sides of the frame and run it under the pallets to help weigh it all down.


----------



## blacktail (May 23, 2012)

firebroad said:


> Is that a weather stick on the side?


 
Are you talking about the cone shaped thing on the right side that looks kind of like a rain gauge? It's the business end of an old peavey. I have a few old logging tools on the shed for character.


----------



## Oregon Bigfoot (May 23, 2012)

That's a very nice, first class shed!


----------



## Gearhead (May 23, 2012)

Your shed looks real good. Your property looks alot like mine. I live in Arlington Wa and have lots of cedars like you do!


----------



## jackofalltrades (May 23, 2012)

Good job! I am going to convert a boat shed into my woodshed. It will keep me from having to build yet another shed around the place!


----------



## onetracker (May 23, 2012)

blacktail -
really nice woodshed and a great template for some of us to work from. i love the way there is no floor framed out. just pallets right on the ground. no floor joists to pay for, build, replace, have critters move under, etc. if a pallet fails...pull it out and throw a new one in. that will be the way i do the floor in the shed that i may never get to build.

OT


----------



## blacktail (May 23, 2012)

I need to thank a few members who posted pictures of their own sheds. I searched around on here and borrowed a few ideas, including the pallet floor. I like that the pallets spread the weight out over the whole footprint of the shed instead of just at the posts. Cheap concrete patio blocks keep the pallets off the ground so they'll last a little longer.



Gearhead said:


> Your shed looks real good. Your property looks alot like mine. I live in Arlington Wa and have lots of cedars like you do!


 
We're pretty close. I'm in the Lake Goodwin area.


----------



## certified106 (May 23, 2012)

Very nice looking shed! Great Job


----------



## Gearhead (May 23, 2012)

We sure are close. I live just off the Kackman road just north of Arlington. I'm in the design process of building my wood shed now. Mine will be similar to yours in that the floor will be pallets too. I really like the sloped front roof you built and hope you dont mine me stealing your idea...


----------



## bioman (May 23, 2012)

Really nice shed, I'm jealous. Good Job !


----------



## Gasifier (May 23, 2012)

You and your father do nice work. Good job blacktail.


----------



## Realstone (May 23, 2012)

Not only functional but attractive too.


----------



## woodsmaster (May 25, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Blacktail, good work. The only problem I see is perhaps a big problem with moss on the shingles. If so, the next time you might consider a steel roof.
> 
> 
> I'll agree with dennis. You are going to have roof problems. There is not enough slope on that roof for shingles, and moss will compound the problem. It should be good for 5 years, but I'd keep my open for a good deal on some steel. It does look very nice though.


----------



## salmonhunter (May 25, 2012)

awesome looking shed! Im putting together a list of materials and i cant find the deck blocks with the metal saddle thing to attach the 4x4. I can only find deck blocks  with the hole made to fit the 4x4 and there would be no way to secure the 4x4 to the deck block. Do you need to drill a hole in the concrete to add the metal attachment? or are they bought like that at certain places?


----------



## Rickochet (May 26, 2012)

Very nice!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jeepmedic (May 27, 2012)

Outstanding work


----------



## raybonz (May 28, 2012)

Blacktail that is an excellent wood shed! Great well thought design and well built! Thinking that hearth.com needs a photo section for wood sheds to give people ideas when thinking of building a wood shed. Personally I like your shed and wish mine was as good!

Ray


----------



## blacktail (May 28, 2012)

Thanks again for all of the compliments. I spent a lot of time looking on hearth.com and google for wood shed pictures to glean ideas from.


----------



## bogydave (May 29, 2012)

Now we need a picture of it full.
A beautiful wood shed looks even better when it's full


----------



## raybonz (May 29, 2012)

Absolutely Dave! You sir are a true wood burning genius!



Ray


----------



## blacktail (May 30, 2012)

Check this out. My dad does a lot of woodworking and made a birdhouse for me. I'll hang it in one of the cedars by the shed.






I've got enough wood to fill the shed, but I'll leave it out to season through the summer.


----------



## iron (Aug 19, 2018)

do you think the roof overhang will cause you issues when it's raining and you're out to get wood? or, is that a different shed? i'm contemplating the same issue (straight overhang or a return like you have it). if you do straight and using shingles, there's not really a clean way to cap off the shingles so that water doesn't get under the top-most layer.


----------



## Lakeside (Aug 19, 2018)

Iron,

Not sure you noticed but this tread is 6 years old .  As to your question the good new is blacktail surely know by now good answers to your questions.


----------



## blacktail (Aug 21, 2018)

It's been good the way it is.


----------

